# Sent another to the bone yard



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Sound ....spit fire prairie dog in distress
gun.... 308 ruger game king 150gr
place..... secret
weather.... nice over cast no wind in the 60s maybe

I had saved this spot up for awhile because about two months ago i shot a coyote with buck shot and never recovered him/her. So this time i made sure i did not educate another, or worse injure one. 
Look at my seat, remember the seat discussions, this one is cheap and good.........iv had it for over a year and it wont break


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SS congrads on the kill----thanks for sharing--------sb


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job SS, that looks like a well fed dog.


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice kill. As far as seats...I just started hunting these things, but I use my turkey vest. It works great. Generally try to find something to put my back up to and lean on, but the vest is awesome. I have a redhead vest with a seat that folds down, and has a semi-frame inside the back for support. Not just a little pad that flips out. works perfectly for sitting and calling.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job ! Keep it up.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I think you need more junk in the back of your pickup.lol.

Good shoot'in SS---keep mak'in them eat dirt.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., nice size dog.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice Job, ready to hit the coyote woods myself, been down due to surgery, Im chomping at the bit lol. Kill another SS


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear you've been out of commision SMY... I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job, thx for the pics--by the way that tag is a florida tag. So whats the connection there?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's serving his country. Thanks again for your service SS


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done SS.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Nice Job, ready to hit the coyote woods myself, been down due to surgery, Im chomping at the bit lol. Kill another SS


I hope you feel better really soon.

Thanks everyone


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> He's serving his country. Thanks again for your service SS


Thank you Don


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Sorry to hear you've been out of commision SMY... I hope you are feeling better.


Thank You Don, ill be out soon, my wife is making sure I dont get out of line or I would have done been out! But hoping after Nov 9th, i can get back to normal.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

SS sorry , i didnt mean to hijack your post sorry...


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> SS sorry , i didnt mean to hijack your post sorry...


Man i dont care about that stuff, hope everything goes good for ya


----------

